# جهاز التعقيم بالبخار



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​ارجو من الاخوان مساعدتي على مشروع تخرج 
وهو جهاز بسيط التعقيم بالبخار موديل الاجهاز lisa-25s ومطلوب مني اسم الشركة المصنعة و التعريف بالجهاز وصور والستخداماته بالمستشفى والاعطال الشائعه ودائره الكربائية​


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (1 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين رد على موضوعي


----------



## bahaahame (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يلزمنا معلومات عن جهاز التعقيم البخاري


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعينك


----------

